# Probable New XM Subscriber-Questions



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I am in the progress of probably getting XM service in the next couple weeks.
Planning on the Delphi SkyFi Receivers. with the "Boom Box Speakers" which will together cost 229.99 with a $30 rebate. Am also going to get a 2-year subscription for $199. Newbie Questions..I plan to use this at work on breaks and lunch as well as at home..In all the pictures I've seen of the receiver and speakers I never see the antenna..Just wondering where it is connected, Also Will the reception work in any building..Wondering also if there is anyone in the Canton, Ohio area that has XM and can tell me if there are any consistent dropout areas. And whether reception is subject to "Fade" In the same way Satellite TV is. I finally saw XM installed at a local Circuit City and it sounded fantastic. Any information would be much appreciated.

Tim Lones


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

One thing you must keep in mind. The ant must always be able to see the Sat(s). The Ant is on a cord which I think is 25+ foot long. I have mine at work, but have to put the ant in the window... some windows work... most did not. Be sure you have the option to return if it does not work out for your location... I would wait a week to subscribe... you will have enough stations (ch) to do testing with. When testing is complete, and you like what you hear... put your money down for the two years. 

I have the boom box and two car kits... I am now looking into the xm add on kit for my car (Toyota Prius). It is really an Lexus option.

Good luck


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have the Skyfi now for 3 months. Love it. Originally got just the car kit but I now have a home kit for the house and one at work as well. I decided to go that route over the boom box and use JBL amplified speaker pods. Great sound this way. Very small footprint. For best signal you need a south facing window. If your unlucky and have a north facing window you will lose the signal all together. West and east with some portion of southern exposure will work as well. I have the home kit on my desk with the antenna going behind it and then over to the window. 3 other office mates have now gotten XM in the last month after seeing my set up and hearing the sound quality. Can't wait for Feb 1, NO commercials!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

If you have a repeater nearby, the antenna might not have to be near a south facing window. My Antenna is simply right next to my Bose Radio, and Delphi unit, and both rest on a small table in my bedroom....about ten feet from the nearest window, that faces west. You'll love the service.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My experiences with snow/rain fade on XM are nill. In 5 months I have never had a dropout at home. As I sit here typing, listening to Napalm Death (one of the best black metal bands ever imo) on LM, my antenna is burred under and inch or two of snow. The antenna on the boombox can be taken off and moved to a better location. Basically its a craps shoot, if you do as Perry suggests you should be fine. For tweaking the antenna for best reception, if you press 2->0->7-> XM button on either the SkyFis remote or the unit itself and cycle through the display screens you see some diagnostic screens telling you the bit error rate, the lower the percentages the better the reception. Good Luck Tim!


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

A great board for XM is XM Fan http://www.xmfan.com/index.php.

XM Fan is to XM as DBSTalk is to satellite TV.

The most informative, best boards around.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Already joined the XM Fan board! Thanks for the info. Am now thinking a One year with Sirius because of the sports programming and the fact they have WSM Nashville. ( I like classic country which I think would be a great format in NE Ohio..even if radio programmers don't). I was told by the salesman at Circuit City that Sirius has a better chance at a more consistent strong signal wherever I normally travel..(Canton-Massillon area)..so I'ts either 2 Years XM or 1 year Sirius...Is there a way to find out where XM repeaters are? I need one probably in Northeast Canton where the Grocery store I work for is located...Again thanks for the replies


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Unless you're in "concrete canyons" or under overpasses a LOT, it won't matter. And XM and Sirius don't advertise the location of their repeaters.

Sirius, due to it's 'figure 8' orbit scheme gives you more chance of *a* signal but actually less chance of a *consistent* signal. If you get a signal somewhere in your house on XM, you've got it. But, with Sirius, the satellites move and you need about 90 minutes of constant service (if memory serves - my old landlord wanted my help positioning a Sirius antenna in his house) to know that you're not going to get some "blank spots" as the satellites move across the sky.


----------

